# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدى حق زوجها

## احمد ابو انس

الكلام على حديث : (لا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدى حق زوجها)


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
أما بعد :

فتنتشر رسالة في الفيس بوك هذا لفظها ( لماذا لا تجد لعض النساء حلاوة الإيمان ولذة الطاعة وأثر العبادة وحلاوة الذكر )

ثم يذكرون حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدى حق زوجها)

ومع تشديدنا على حق الأزواج إلا أن هذه اللفظة منكرة في الحديث المختلف في صحته أصالة

قال الطبراني في المعجم الكبير 16514 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن صَالِحِ بن الْوَلِيدِ النَّرْسِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن الْمُثَنَّى أَبُو مُوسَى، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذُ بن هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بن عَوْفٍ، مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ مِنْ بني مَرَّةَ بن هَمَّامٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بن أَبِي لَيْلَى، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ مُعَاذِ بن جَبَلٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:"لَوْ كُنْتُ آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لأَحَدٍ لأَمَرْتُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا مِنْ حَقِّهِ عَلَيْهَا، وَلا تَجِدُ امْرَأَةٌ حَلاوَةَ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى تُؤَدِّيَ حَقَّ زَوْجِهَا، وَلَوْ سَأَلَهَا نَفْسَهَا عَلَى قَتَبٍ"

معاذ بن هشام مختلف فيه وضعفه ابن معين وأغلظ فيه المقال وقد خولف في السند والمتن

قال ابن ماجه في سننه 1853 - حَدَّثَنَا أَزْهَرُ بْنُ مَرْوَانَ، حَدّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ، عَنْ أَيُّوبَ، عَنْ الْقَاسِمِ الشَّيْبَانِي
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي أَوْفَى، قَالَ: لَمَّا قَدِمَ مُعَاذٌ مِنْ الشَّامِ سَجَدَ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -. فقَالَ: "مَا هَذَا يَا مُعَاذُ؟ " قَالَ: أَتَيْتُ الشَّامَ فَوَافَقْتُهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ لِأَسَاقِفَتِهِ  مْ وَبَطَارِقَتِهِ  مْ، فَوَدِدْتُ فِي نَفْسِي أَنْ نَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ بِكَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: "فَلَا تَفْعَلُوا، فَإِنِّي لَوْ كُنْتُ آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ، لَأَمَرْتُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا، وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ، لَا تُؤَدِّي الْمَرْأَةُ حَقَّ رَبِّهَا حَتَّى تُؤَدِّيَ حَقَّ زَوْجِهَا، وَلَوْ سَأَلَهَا نَفْسَهَا، وَهِيَ عَلَى قَتَبٍ، لَمْ تَمْنَعْهُ"

وهذا إسناد أصح عن القاسم إذ كلهم ثقات أثبات وليس فيه لفظة ( لا تجد المرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ) وإنما لفظ آخر ( لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها )

والحديث مداره على القاسم بن عوف ضعفه النسائي وابن عدي

وقال أبو حاتم ( مضطرب الحديث ) وفعلاً هذا الحديث اضطرب فيه على أنحاء في سنده ومتنه فهو ملحق بقسم الضعيف

ومعاذ ما رحل للشام إلا بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


http://alkulify.blogspot.com/2016/07...st_60.html?m=1

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال الطبراني في المعجم الكبير 16514 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن صَالِحِ بن الْوَلِيدِ النَّرْسِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن الْمُثَنَّى أَبُو مُوسَى، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذُ بن هِشَامٍ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بن عَوْفٍ، مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكُوفَةِ مِنْ بني مَرَّةَ بن هَمَّامٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بن أَبِي لَيْلَى، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ مُعَاذِ بن جَبَلٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:"لَوْ كُنْتُ آمِرًا أَحَدًا أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لأَحَدٍ لأَمَرْتُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا مِنْ حَقِّهِ عَلَيْهَا، وَلا تَجِدُ امْرَأَةٌ حَلاوَةَ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى تُؤَدِّيَ حَقَّ زَوْجِهَا، وَلَوْ سَأَلَهَا نَفْسَهَا عَلَى قَتَبٍ"


وأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب " العيال " ( 535 ) من طريق معاذ بن هشام به .
وأخرجه الحاكم 4 / 172 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ الصَّفَّارُ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَهْدِيِّ بْنِ رُسْتُمٍ الأَصْفَهَانِيّ  ُ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ الدَّسْتُوَائِي  ُّ ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنِي الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ عَوْفٍ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، .... فذكره . دون ذكر ابن أبي ليلى وأبيه . ويبدو أن هناك خطأ أو سقطا ، فالقاسم بينه وبين معاذ مفاوز .
وقال الحاكم : صحيح على شرط الشيخين !
قلت : أنى له ذلك ، والقاسم لم يخرج له البخاري أصلا ، ولم يرو له مسلم عن معاذ ، إنما روى له عن زيد بن أرقم !

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

